# Security Frustration



## officerripley (Feb 13, 2021)

Okay, so I run Microsoft OS10 on my pc. I downloaded a free game from the MS store and just love the game but it does have a lot of ads. So since I love the game so much and it only costs $4.69 to buy the ad-free version, I figure I'll treat myself & buy it. Welp, when I went to buy it, it asks for my MS password. Weird because my techy guy set this laptop up so you can only use it after entering the MS password which I've already done, but okay, whatever, MS; I'll enter it again. So I do that and it wants to verify that it's me. Okey doke, they send me a code in an email, I get the code, try entering that--and I know I entered the code correctly since I copied & pasted it--it says "Oh, wrong code; so you want to replace all your security info, huh? Okay, or click to cancel replacing your security info." So I clicked to cancel since I didn't need to replace the sec. info. and now it says I'm locked out of buying anything from their store for 30 days because I "recently recovered" my security info. (????) & they want to wait 30 days to make sure it was me doing this & not somebody trying to break into my account. 

It's good that they're security conscious but I just want to buy a darn game. Sigh. Oh and I looked into buying the game from another source besides MS, but it seems to involve downloading some other software in addition to the game itself, so phooey on that, sounds dangerous (especially the likes of me trying to do that with my luck). Anyhoo, thanks for listening; I wish this stuff wasn't so complicated.


----------



## Devi (Feb 13, 2021)

It might be worth contacting your tech guy to see whether he's used some other login at MS -- or one that would work at the MS store.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2021)

If I were you, I would immediately change my passwords, AND run a full system anti-virus scan.  You might even be wise to download and run a scan with MalwareBytes or CCleaner.  This sure sounds like you've "invited" a hacker into your system.  You may want to closely monitor any financial activity you normally perform online....bank accounts, credit cards, etc.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> It might be worth contacting your tech guy to see whether he's used some other login at MS -- or one that would work at the MS store.


Yeah, my tech guy is coming over Tues. to take a look at my ext. hard drive so I'll ask him about it.



Don M. said:


> If I were you, I would immediately change my passwords, AND run a full system anti-virus scan.  You might even be wise to download and run a scan with MalwareBytes or CCleaner.  This sure sounds like you've "invited" a hacker into your system.  You may want to closely monitor any financial activity you normally perform online....bank accounts, credit cards, etc.


I do run a full AV scan every day and I also ran MalwareBytes yesterday, neither reported any problems. I also monitor my financial stuff every day & no problems there either. But, MS is not letting me even change my password; luckily I can still use the computer & be on the internet but I can't access the MS store or their help forums. I did a generic google search on this problem and found in MS FAQs where somebody had this exact thing happen & asked if there wasn't any way to speed up the 30-day lockout & MS's answer was a resounding "Nope."


----------



## Devi (Feb 14, 2021)

Hopefully your tech guy will have a solution, or different log-in.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 14, 2021)

...never mind...


----------

